

Twitvid.com on Venturebeat - axod
http://venturebeat.com/2009/05/23/twitvidcom-lets-you-tweet-videos-astonishingly-quick-in-real-time/

======
mahmud
Reading the addenda on that article (i.e. "Update II .. this just in!!!1")
makes twitter software development look easy, compared to the old, real-world,
b2b business software some of us are doing.

------
gojomo
I wonder if this will someday be a trademark-law case-study. Two teams work on
similar ideas, same name except for the internet TLD, one launches about 2
weeks earlier. Who -- if either -- has earned the 'TwitVid' trademark?

